# Got broadheads assembled without.......



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Any serious cuts! Man, I hate putting broadheads together, especially the Muzzy's, which I swear by. Saw a friend seriously mutilate two of his fingers when his hand slipped while putting another brand of head together several years ago, and it still gives me the creeps. 

Anyway, anybody else hate doing this? I now wear leather gloves while assembling them and when tightening the tip with the wrench. Glad its over with!


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

If you don'tcut yourself,it takes all the fun out of it  I know what you mean, I shake like a leaf.


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

it's my first time putting these things together and I can't figure it out


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Kalamazooxj said:


> it's my first time putting these things together and I can't figure it out


What broadheads? Some of them can definitely be a bit tricky.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Ole Spike said:


> Any serious cuts! Man, I hate putting broadheads together, especially the Muzzy's, which I swear by. Saw a friend seriously mutilate two of his fingers when his hand slipped while putting another brand of head together several years ago, and it still gives me the creeps.
> 
> Anyway, anybody else hate doing this? I now wear leather gloves while assembling them and when tightening the tip with the wrench. Glad its over with!


Just put together 6 Muzzy's last night. I'm getting better at it. LOL

One trick I've learned. Initially only slide the blades in about 1/2 way. Once they're all in the grooves, slide them all the way down.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

knockoff64 said:


> Just put together 6 Muzzy's last night. I'm getting better at it. LOL
> 
> One trick I've learned. Initially only slide the blades in about 1/2 way. Once they're all in the grooves, slide them all the way down.


----------

